# New BCF at Virginia



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

For all you guys who live near Virginia there is one opening up on Sandgate Road right next to Stratco and opposite Peppertown. Should be open by the beginning of December.


----------



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

SOunds great, Just up the road. Onlyh had Amart Allsports in the area previously.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Just in time for Christmas :roll:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Uh oh, a BCF within walking distance of my house...there goes the house deposit.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I needed another place to spend money.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep, less than 1 km from me too - TROUBLE.


----------

